# please identify..



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought several cichlids from a fish store here, I was warned that tehy did not know alot about cichlids. Well, as the guys are getting larger I suspect several are not what I thought. So, here is another I would love for someone to identify and tell me something about. THANKS! 

http://www.rockyou.com/photofx/view.php ... d=28084162


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I'm no SA guy, but if I were to guess, maybe _Cichlasoma portalegrense_ (Port Cichlid).


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, it's definately a port acara. Probably C. potalegrense or C. bimaculatum, though there are other very closely related species that are called port acara.


----------

